# Getting Bit



## mrbean (Jul 13, 2004)

Has anuone actually been bitten by their p's I have 6 rbp's and they are two afraid of my arm when its in the tank to bite me. If so what did it do to you, and did it hurt?


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

I've heard the only way they'll bite you is if there hungry or you corner them


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

I was going to ask that very question. Being this is the first piranha i've owned, I was wondering if I put my arm in there, if he would attack.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

if there shy they will not attack but if there hungry or etc they might even bite ahhaha


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have only heard of a few people being bit. It is a rarity and usually only occurs when a piranha is flopping on the ground and someone tries to grab it.


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

no... not unless you don't feed it... My arm is alway in my tank... i'm alway changing something... never been bit!!! knock on wood... lol O btw frank has a pic where somebody got bit hold on I'll see if i can find the link its just a tiny little bite , but i'm sure a 13 in rhom could do alot worse...

Image taken from The Myth of Piranhas <- Really a great article!!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i pinned my 2" against the glass to lift him out and i got bit...very quick and painful bite...and my bite wouldnt stop bleeding


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

That's what I'm afraid of. If he bites me, I might lose a finger.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I've never been bit by any p I have ever owned( though I got bit by my fahaka). Most "accidents" happen when someone tries to handle their p, not during maintenance.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if u look around on this site u will see some people posting piranha bite wounds
it doesent happen that often but it does


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

dont ever f witha rhomb especially a large vinny lol BE CAREFULL dont be dumb use every precaution and keep your eye on him and be prepaired to move quick if he rushes your arm


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I had a redbelly that I use to hand feed while using a thick rubber glove for protection. One day while feeding him he bit the tip of the glove and grazed my finger. Thank God there was a little space between the glove and my finger. From what I remember I ended up with a cut and it did bleed alot. I was lucky. I don't recommend hand feeding. You are not likely going to being bitten while cleaning your tank when you have multiple Piranhas.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

i got bitten once while i was moving some plants , i guess i cornered one of them and it bitt me








got a little flesh wound


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)

I got bit 1 time removing a shipped piraya from the tupperwear container inside the water bag it came in. the bastard got me good I bled for a long time.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I got grazed by one of my reds when I was doing a water change. I thought he was on the other side of the tank with the rest of the shoal, but he was behind a tank decoration, and I startled him. it was no big deal, I just got a little scratch on the back of my hand, but I always try to be carefull when I'm working in there.


----------



## dodge7151 (Aug 18, 2004)

i was on here once before looking at some statements and i found some pics of this guy hand-feeding his piranhas. one of the pics showed his finger after getting bit. can someone tell me what this guys name is


----------

